# the start of my snake sub board



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I will be making a giant snake sub ,and needed something to set it on.
So here it is so far..what ya think
just cut









size comparison 









stained bottom side









close up bottom









Looks like he has a few wounds from the markings in the wood too. 
Was hoping to start top side tomorrow, but they are saying rain... so may have to wait till saturday.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

wait, what is a sub board,please? but woot to anything big snake related


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cerinad ..thanks
SR...I am making a big snake sub sandwich to serve at my party for part of my eats..
this is to place it on. I didn't want to have to have a bunch of trays all lined up...this way it will look like it's slithering along..I am using the same covering as last yr and there is moss glued to it,so along with the added rocks and such I think it will look ok.
here is pic of the snake I will be making to eat









it is from the book Simply Better halloween treats..Better Homes and Gardens
06


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhhh! me likey!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Is the stain or whatever the final finish is going to be in direct contact with the sandwich? I would think toxicity would be any issue.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

TC..no there will be a coating of poly on it and yes poly is safe..I already checked into that.

It's gonna rain here soon so had to stop for now
here is update on snake board...
This is the pattern I am using ..I started with jacobean gel stain for circle like pattern, then using the ole onion bag i stained over that with oak stain gel








bigger pic of whole snake








I don't like the white in it so when it is dried I will go over it again with the oak stain


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I Love The Net Bag Trick!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

this is so awsome! it looks like the snake sandwitch is baked, how will you fit it in the oven?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

SR...thanks
the snake sandwich is made in about foot long lengths then you just piece it together.
So where the middle sections meet I will just slice off the end parts and set it up to the next piece.
I'll have to bring the board in so I can eye them up to fit the curves on it..that will be the tricky part.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That'ssssss a killer ssssssserving platter!!! cool idea!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

YUM! That sammich looks as tasty as it is deadly!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's sooooo cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys...
it is DONE now
I let him in the yard
here he is slithering out of the ferns









he tried to climb this tree









closeup of side design


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Also made this to go on the table with him it's for a veg tray


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope people eat the sandwich up quick so they can see what a great job you did on this.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks lilly,,,it looks good..now i am hungry!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i can't wait to see it with the sammy on it


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, definitely.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats just to cool! You did a super job on your snake and veg tray.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING LILLY...I really like the trays, what a great display for your party! You have mastered the net painting technique.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's a fantastic idea AND job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks very much guys..


spideranne ..they will see it before , I will set it out before I add the sub.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK BTM asked for a how to I thought this was here, but I see I never finished it.. ( next time someone remind me please,LOL)

Supplies 
1 long board ; I had a 2 x10
white paint
aged oak stain
jacobean stain
quick dry poly
onion bag
rag
gloves
jigsaw 
sander
Cut board to size..sand and paint white
using jacobean gel stain, paint on the circles let dry ..one day prob dry time , don't forget to ad some one the small edgings.
when those are dry , I stained the bottom with the aged oak gel stain, then used the jacobean to make the lines going across with a fine paint brush..
..I used an onion net bag with aged oak to make the scale look..
you have to do this a little at a time.. use a rag to dab it on..then gently pull it across the net while holding it down tight and always in same directiion to make the pronounced lines..
once you are done with the top and both edges make sure your sides are dry before starting a new one.....you can go over it all with the aged oak in case any white is showing thru ..
then coat it all with a food safe poly.. If you still are uneasy on that, cover it with plastic wrap before setting food on..
Ok it is all done ready for the sub ..
here are a few done pics and set up pics
I eventually did not cut the ends of each section..it kept the sub warmer and didnt really matter it still looked good I thought
here is sub before it is on the board









of course I did not get a before it was eaten shot ...

here it is on the snake board








(the cobra snake was motion activated so when someone tried to grab a section it struck at them also)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is all totally wicked, and inspiring. I wish I had time at Halloween for a party. I always spend way too much time focusing on my haunt. I need to learn to relax. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the how-to, Lilly. I was a little unclear how the onion bag figured in the whole deal, so thanks for clarifying. Great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great idea! You did a wonderful job. You have inspired me. So it is off to the fridge!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a truly awesome idea! I also LOVE the cobra striking at people when they try to get a piece of the sandwich! Excellent!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it awesome idea - will use for the next party - was the sandwich baked like a calzone with the meat rolled inside the dough?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hpropman..
yes it is..
I have the recipe somewhere if you want it.
Thanks ghouls and boils..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a tsaty looking sub.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Hpropman..
> yes it is..
> I have the recipe somewhere if you want it.
> Thanks ghouls and boils..


Yes Please. I would love the recipe


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This is a recipe link..I cannot find the book of the one I used, but it is same recipe

http://kidscuisine.net/2008/09/10/slithering-snake-calzones/

I didn't use the pesto though


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Lilly!


----------

